# NI Cremona Quartet Noise



## modal (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi All,

Relatively new to VST's. Recently purchased NI Cremona Quartet and find a 'white noise' develops when using the virtuoso articulations on notes (or slurs) sustained for more than a few seconds. I have communicated with NI tech support and in the end they tell me they have submitted it as a bug. I find this make the VST useless for anything but fast short notes and find this very surprising that nobody else complains about this which makes me think I am using it wrong or have not figured out the work around? The attached file has the noise start to develop between 2-3 seconds. It may seem subtle but it becomes quite annoying depending on the listening platform. I use Cubase although the problem occurs outside the DAW when using only the Kontakt Player. 

I am curious if any others have experienced this and or have insight on this. It's a fairly expensive VST to have such a significant flaw IMO. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cideboy (Jan 3, 2022)

modal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Relatively new to VST's. Recently purchased NI Cremona Quartet and find a 'white noise' develops when using the virtuoso articulations on notes (or slurs) sustained for more than a few seconds. I have communicated with NI tech support and in the end they tell me they have submitted it as a bug. I find this make the VST useless for anything but fast short notes and find this very surprising that nobody else complains about this which makes me think I am using it wrong or have not figured out the work around? The attached file has the noise start to develop between 2-3 seconds. It may seem subtle but it becomes quite annoying depending on the listening platform. I use Cubase although the problem occurs outside the DAW when using only the Kontakt Player.
> 
> I am curious if any others have experienced this and or have insight on this. It's a fairly expensive VST to have such a significant flaw IMO. Thanks in advance.


It’s pretty common to find noise / hiss in a recording - especially long sustains in a higher frequency. If it annoys you, use a multiband gate to take the noise out a bit or find a library that has a character more in line with your taste. You’ll also find that this noise will dissolve the farther away your mics are. You might try to blend some more distant mics and or add some reverb.


----------



## modal (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks. This is helpful and was the advice I needed.


----------

